#kubuntu-se 2011-04-18
<dagon_> :D
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-16
<swecarp> gokväll
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du här
<itmannen> swecarp Hojtan unge man. Nu är jag minst sagt sur
<swecarp> vadå på att din ban inte är släpt
<itmannen> Japp. Helt rätt. Amalia verkar inte bry sig
<itmannen> Jag har skrivit både till henne och barre utan resultat på hela dagen
<swecarp> barre ligger inte närvarande
<itmannen> Nä inte just nu nä
<swecarp> ok har varit nline tidigare då
<itmannen> Dålig stil att inte göra det man ska som OP
<swecarp> ja det är det 
<swecarp> kolla denna sida kanon om man vill rensa inför om instalation
<swecarp> https://www.diino.com/c/default-sv?gclid=CIruisSft68CFapzmAodkiYTjA
<itmannen> Nja. Det är väl att kasta ut pengar i onödan tycker jag
<swecarp> kolla noga om du bara behöver det en kortstund så har man 30dagar gratis utan att behöva göra någott
<itmannen> Finns gratis backupsystem för smartphones i market
<swecarp> behöver lagra ca 30gb när jag skall göra total rensning och ominstall när final kommer
<itmannen> Eller så använder jag "Kies" och laddar ned allt i mobilen till datorn
<swecarp> ett litet tipos som kanske snabbar upp kubuntu har inte testat http://shaforostoff.blogspot.se/2012/04/making-kubuntu-use-less-memory.html
<itmannen> Backup för datorn så använder jag det ypperliga DejaDup
<itmannen> Ja det där var intressant gällande minnet
<swecarp> problemet är att jag inte har någonstans att lagra en backup på ca 30gb
<itmannen> Aha. Ingen gammal HDD liggandes ?
<swecarp> nej har bara dom 2 som sitter i datorn
<itmannen> Ok. Hur stor behöver du ?
<swecarp> ska kolla men någonstans runt 30gb
<itmannen> Ja då bör en på 80 räcka väl mao
<swecarp> japp har ju en 80 som min 2dra disk men skall ha den med os på istället och ha min 160gb disk för klagring
<swecarp> itmannen,  skype ???+ viltesta den lite
<itmannen> Du har en 80 eller 120 på posten i veckan. Men du får formatera till det som du vill ha själv
<itmannen> Sitter i fel dator för skype
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> tänk på att jag sitter med en gammal p4
<itmannen> Vad menar du ?
<swecarp> glöm det löser problemet när det uppstår om det skulle vara så
<itmannen> Vill du att jag ska formatera den åt dig innan jag skickar ?
<swecarp> har geparted så det ska nog lösa sig
<itmannen> Det gör det säkert
<swecarp> japp kaske blir så att jag kör 3 diskar finns plats i burken
<itmannen> Vad brukar du ha. Ext3 eller Ext4
<swecarp> skakolla
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Jag tippar på Ext4
<swecarp> +1 till itmannen 
<itmannen> Prisa Gud. Jag hade ett rätt :D
<swecarp> nu är håkans online 
<itmannen> Han är inte OP
<swecarp> är han inte
<itmannen> Inte vad jag vet iaf
<itmannen> Menjag tror inte det
<swecarp> men han beter sig som en op ibland talar om för folk att ta vissa discutioner pvt
<itmannen> Japp. Så är det. Men är inte op
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> går det på någott sätt list vilka som är op i en kanal
<itmannen> Nu måste jag göra lite annat. Vi höres och störes
<swecarp> vi hörs
<swecarp> välkommen til den trevliga kanalen med stort k
<Philip5> itmannen: kan du prata i #ubuntu-se nu?
<Philip5> hoppas jag tog bort din mute ordentligt
<swecarp> Philip5,  har försökt mig på att hjälpa till i kubuntu angående canon skrivare 
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> någon framgång?
<swecarp> vet ej håller nog på att instalera nu 
<swecarp> det gick illa men jag vet att det finns cups-bjnp på launchpad men kan inte hitta den
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag hittade ppat för cups
<itmannen> swecarp<  Hej kompis.
<swecarp> hej vännen nu skall jag fika  och titta på tv
<itmannen> Vad du än skiriver så skriv inte "vännen " :) Vi ses
<swecarp> vad menar du
<itmannen> Glöm det :) Kompis elle kamrat
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> loggade in för säga ta hand om dig itmannen :).
<Ezim> kan någon vara vänlig när swecarp loggar in: 1. kdesudo kate /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop 2. LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype  (handlar om skype)
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-19
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du här eller
<Philip5> yepp
<swecarp> bra 
<swecarp> hockey är slut nu va
<Philip5> något på tok?
<Philip5> japp
<swecarp> nej då lite nyfiken bara kommer du att packa digikam 2.6 beta eller skiter du i det ooch kör 2.5 
<Philip5> beror lite på. de som använder min ppa vill inte ha betor utan bara stabila releaser men jag funderar på att skapa ett alternativt paket som heter digikam-unstable som i så fall skulle vara betan
<swecarp> det är ju bara en vecka kvar till stabel
<Philip5> menar stabil release av digikam
<swecarp> nej kubuntu stabel
<Philip5> jo jag förstår det men jag pratar inte om kubuntu nu utan om digikam
<swecarp> digikam tror jag var stabel i juni om jag kommer ihåg rätt från releas schemat
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> så jag kommer inte packa något paket som heter digikam som är 2.6 förränd digikam 2.6 stable släpps i juni
<Philip5> däremot kanske jag kommer packa ett paket som heter digikam-unstable som kan vara digikam 2.6 beta3
<Philip5> då kan man välja att installera 2.5 eller 2.6 beta3 beroende på vilket av paketen man installear
<swecarp> ok  då vet jag   som saktvar lite nyfiken bara förstår att du har många som använder dina ppa som en säker källa till bra program
<swecarp> kommer att lägga till dig i listan när jag instalerar om
<Philip5> jo och jag har frågat hur folk vill ha det på digikams mailinglista och där vill de flesta bara få uppdateringar av stabila utgåvor av digikam som automatiska uppdateringar
<swecarp> stabel är ju att föredra så jag väntar tills den kommer då
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du sett dessa kommentarerna på digikams sida http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/650#comments
<swecarp> Philip5,  en rättelse stabel kommer  första veckan i maj
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-22
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du hemma
<itmannen> swecarp<  Sent svar. jo jag är hemma
<swecarp> nu är jag tillbaka
<itmannen> Välkommen
<swecarp> tackar tittade på kanal 6 det var ifrån kiruna
<itmannen> Från gruvan ?
<swecarp> net fet är ett tävlings program som heter amazing raze 
<swecarp> itmannen,  kan du tyda min kode 
<itmannen> Ok. Inget som jag bruakr se på
<swecarp> värr än koden i win
<itmannen> Vilken kod ?
<swecarp> allt som jag stavade fel 
<itmannen>  din hemsida ?
<itmannen> Varför tror du att du stavat mycket fel ?
<swecarp> jag menar dfetta stora fel stavade medelande till dig <swecarp> net fet är ett tävlings program som heter amazing raze 
<swecarp> lider man av dysklexi 
<itmannen> Jo nä fel det är amazing race
<itmannen> Så är det väl du menar
<swecarp> vafasen vi skippar det 
<itmannen> Ok. Annars då ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag ställde en fråga till one.com angående deras cloud back up och fil sparande funkar inte med linux 
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ok. Men du kan väl ladda upp ditt matrial ändå
<swecarp> ja det kan jafg fil för fil kan inte ladda upp he
<swecarp> la mappar
<itmannen> Hm. Jo nog går det bra med tex Filzilla
<itmannen> *filezilla
<itmannen> Jag brukar göra det själv och det funkar bra
<swecarp> kollade på dino och deras gratis prov 14 dagar  där kan jag köra back upp och skicka upp hela mappar deras program finns till linux
<itmannen> Verkar lite onödigt då det funkar med FTP Filezilla
<swecarp> har du gjort det till one.coms cloud
<itmannen> Nja till mitt vanliga utrymme
<swecarp> jus det till ditt ftp konto det är ju en lösning på det hela
<itmannen> Jo. Och där kan man ladda upp hela mappar
<swecarp> skall testa diino det var ju 30dr fritt
<itmannen> Ok. Gör så du. Tala om sen hur det funkade
<itmannen> Men en anna lösning är att du installerar Oracle Virualbox. Och kör in en win där
<swecarp> liten bvegränsning gällande trafik men det går ju att lösa
<swecarp> kommer att göra den rena instalen av 12,04 nästa helg
<itmannen> Ok. Ja det brukar vara bättre att dra in en ren install
<swecarp> håller på att kollar så att jag har klart för mig vad jag behöver instalera extra 
<itmannen> "Jag har en plan " :)
<swecarp> timad och klar in till minsta detalj
<itmannen> Perfekt
<itmannen> Men själv gör jag ingen ny install ännu
<swecarp> ska koll a vad jag skall bränna på en cd det nöd vändigaste som backuppen på fierfox  länkarna
<itmannen> Men har du inte ubuntuOne ?
<swecarp> jo det har jag
<itmannen> Jag har det ypperliga verktyget Xmarks som synkar länkar
<itmannen> Sen vid en ny install är det bara att aktivera tillägget i FF och då har man alla sina länkar igen
<swecarp> jag kanske bränner eller spaerar på usb stick så mycket det går
<itmannen> Ja du kan ju dela upp det
<swecarp> litar inte till 100% på att det funkar med lagrting på nätet
<itmannen> Nja det kan vara si och så så klart
<itmannen> En bra och ganska billg grej jag köpte för några år sen är ett rac k dit jag kan plugga in vilka HDD som helst och ansluta den till usb
<swecarp> det blir till att köpa en billig extern hdd innan man gör den rena installen 
<itmannen> conrad brukar ha prisvärda
<itmannen> Du  lär väl inte behöva den absolut vårsta som finns
 * itmannen gör ett smärre avbrott för att gå till vanliga datorn och skriva ut en karta till frun
<swecarp> jag behöver inge värsting bara en för att lagra lite da6ta på
<swecarp> va har du inte skrivaren i nätverket så att du inte behöver byta dator för att skriva ut kartan
<itmannen> Nja. jag har inte fixat det i  denna laptop då jag snart ska byta HDD igen
 * itmannen är lat av naturen :)
<swecarp> jisses 
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Alla alphahanar är lata
<swecarp> det är ju så enkelt i 12,04 iallafall i kubuntun
<itmannen> Jo jag vet :)
<itmannen> Men nu är det utfört iaf
<itmannen> Kartan alltså
<swecarp> ok lite nytta då 
<itmannen> Jag ska bli lämnad ensam här hemma utan passning
<swecarp> är det inte dax att lära frugan hur man skriver ut :)
<itmannen> Hon vet men kommer inte åt skrivaren :)
<swecarp> hur skall det gå har hon fixat te vattnet så att du bara har att värma det i micron
<itmannen> Från sin egen dator alltså
<itmannen> och i min får hon inte vara
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Man måste sätta klara gränser för fruntimmer :)
<itmannen> Hon ska till Stockhom imorgon bitti. Och har laddat kylen med färdig mat så jag skulle klara mig i 2 veckor
<swecarp> hur ska det gå
<itmannen> Men är bara borta över dagen :D
<swecarp> du ensam och ingen som pyslar om dig
<itmannen> Precis. Ett djur i en bur
<swecarp> djur har rättigheter skall komma ut ur sin bur minst var 6 timme
<itmannen> Hon har satt di en potta. Jag får inte åka ut på samhället och kolla på brudar :(
<itmannen> Är det inte 4 timmar ?
<swecarp> har för mig att hund skall rastas var 6 timme'
<itmannen> Ok. Det är väl olika läror
<swecarp> men det är nog att före dra att rasta var 4 timme
<itmannen> Det skulle jag också tro. Men inte nattetid
<swecarp> ok nu skall jag ut med hundarna och sedan kallar sängen
<itmannen> Lycka till
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har de skickat paketet än så det är på väg?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen aning faktiskt, har inte kollat än
<Flygisoft> ska kolla om ett tag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: undrar om man får paketspårning från kina. tror inte jag
<Philip5> men det vore kul
<Flygisoft> Enligt beskrivningen skulle jag få det
<Flygisoft> har fått det tidigare från kina iaf
<Philip5> åhå, har aldrig beställt därifrån.
<Philip5> åker du inte på tullavgift om du har otur?
<Philip5> jag brukar beställa från inom eu
<Flygisoft> Eventuellt kan man nog göra det ja
<Flygisoft> sist slapp jag så man får väl hoppas på det bästa :P
<Flygisoft> Om jag inte minns fel så är dock tullen om du kommer över en viss summa
<Philip5> vet inte hur det funkar faktiskt med tullen. brukar vilja slippa ha med dem att göra
<Flygisoft> Upp till bevis nu då :P
<Philip5> du menar att beställa på prov från kina
<Flygisoft> Ne menade, vi ser väl hur det blir för mig nu :)
<Philip5> aha, ja det är ju bra med dig som försökskanin
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> menar det
<Philip5> du är lite modigare än Maxjezy som bara beställer från dustin
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> ebay är ju ganska bra att beställa från
<Flygisoft> Man köper ju bara från top-sellers ändå
<Flygisoft> med 5k feedback med 99.9% postivt så känner man ju sig ganska säker
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> enda problemet jag haft är en som skickade så jag fick grejen en vecka sent
<Philip5> det är det mest dramatiska
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :P
<Flygisoft> Inte så farligt ändå
<Philip5> men jag har som sagt bara köpt nya grejer från top-sellers
<Philip5> inget begagnat
<Flygisoft> Köpte en server från UK för ca 1 år sedan, inte nu då
<Flygisoft> ny*
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Dock inga problem där
<Philip5> kanske tur
<Flygisoft> Är en top-seller med typ endast använda servrar och delar till servrar så
<Philip5> kanske är tryggare
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Flygisoft> fick 1 månad garanti från den säljaren också
<Philip5> köper jag någon gång begagnat så gör jag gärna affär öga mot öga
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så, men kan gärna köpa från den snubben igen, var till och med bättre CPU i burken än vad det stog i texten :P
<Philip5> fotosidan.se har ju annonsplats med fotoprylar som är rätt aktiv och där har jag köpt någon gång.
<Philip5> brukar ha lite koll på vad som kommer ut där om det kommer upp några fynd
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Flygisoft> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/563039_516455505057396_625832855_n.jpg
<Flygisoft> Köp
<Philip5> tar 2
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> värt det när man får en apple ju
<Philip5> så säger en riktigt applefantast
<Philip5> Maxjezy: varför har du inte lagt upp lite coola nattklipps på tuben för som du filmade härom kvällen?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: btw, vad ska du satsa på för AA-batterier till blixten då?
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, vete fan
<Philip5> batterierna skiljer sig ju en del i hur mycket kräm de håller och hur länge
<Philip5> de här skulle jag säga är bästa aa-batterierna som finns: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/batterier/laddningsbara-batterier/nimh-batterier/standardbatterier/sanyo-eneloop-p32432
<Philip5> ska vara de svarta
<Philip5> bästa med dem är att de kan ligga i månader utan att tappa kräm så man vet att det finns i dem även om man plockar upp blixten och inte nyss har laddat
<Philip5> finns ju 2700 mAh batterier också men de brukar snabbare tappa kräm av de jag testat
<Flygisoft> Ah ja det låter ju inte dumt, det som är lite dåligt med laddningsbara annars, brukar ju tappa fort annars
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Spelar det någon större roll vad man har för laddare?
<Philip5> nja, man ska inte ha sådana där turboladdare
<Philip5> med sådana batterier ska man ha en laddare som tar 4-8 tim på sig att ladda dem
<Philip5> annars spelar det ingen roll
<Flygisoft> Alright
<Flygisoft> Fick en laddare av farsan för någon månad sedan så, dock bara 2 batterier var med där
<Philip5> turboladdarna är inte nyttiga för batteriet och de kan bli för varma med dem så de går sönder helt eller så sägs det att de kan sprängas men jag vet inte hur bokstavligt det är
<Flygisoft> Kan dom troligen
<Flygisoft> Vet till min RC-helikopter så ska man helst lägga batteriet i en speciell påse då man laddar dom
<Flygisoft> om dom skulle sprängas
<Philip5> jag köpte 2 sådana här paket med laddare och batteri men mest för att jag ville åt laddaren
<Philip5> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/batteriladdare/nimh-nicd/powerbase-c-521-p44670
<Flygisoft> Ah nice, 8st platser är ju inte dumt
<Philip5> batterierna är ok men tappar mer kräm över tid än eneloop
<Flygisoft> är bara 4st på min så
<Philip5> helt ok batterier som kommer med 
<Philip5> men inte lika bra som sagt som de svarta
<Flygisoft> Ska kolla sen vad det är för laddare jag fick egentligen
<Flygisoft> Om det är någon turbo grej så får man väl kanske skaffa typ den du länkade där istället
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag ska nog köpa sådan blixt du beställde jag också :D
<Philip5> jag har ju bara deras förra modell som inte klarar HSS
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :D
<Philip5> men först står nog en ny tripod i kolfiber och en axelrems kameraväska
<Philip5> så mycket man vill ha :D
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Ja det är ju så tyvärr :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag kanske har lurat dig lite?! :O
<Philip5> Flygisoft: läst nu att kamerorna i varken nikons D3000 eller D5000-serier verkar ha funktion att ha pop-up flashen som en command flash
<Philip5> dvs du kommer inte kunna styra din nya flash eller annan flash med pop-upen utan måste då ha en nikon flash vad gäller TTL-funktionen
<Philip5> din nya flash kommer bara funka på kameran eller i manuellt läge som slav
<Philip5> om den inte sitter på kameran
<Maxjezy> Philip5, luras du?
<Maxjezy> jag håller på och bygger en rigg
<Philip5> coolt
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Aja, funkar nog ändå :P
<Maxjezy> nu ska ja se över hur mitt käk artar sig 
<Maxjezy> bbl!
<Philip5> madmax: intressarad av en update av frei0r?
<Philip5> några nya filter och bugfixar
<madmax> Philip5, vilken av d och g har smooth:ast focusring?
<madmax> du har väl haft båda?
<Philip5> skiljer sig mellan olika gluggar
<Philip5> hela 35an är ju mindre och även fokusringen på den t ex
<Philip5> min 85/1.8d har den mjukaste
<madmax> kan man likna g som kitobjektivets zoom i känslan?
<madmax> jag har ju inte kännt på de, men tycker de ser lite liknande ut i bygg
<madmax> funderar på att skippa 35mm
<madmax> och satsa på något mer vidvinel
<Philip5> ja det är nog mer åt det hållet
<Philip5> inte riktigt samma känsla i fokusringen på nyare som på äldre i metall
<madmax> sitter här och tittar på objektiv
<madmax> verkar som om det inte blir samma vidvinkel på dx som fx kamera
<madmax> kanske måste skaffa mer vidvinkel än 24 mm ändå
<madmax> samyang är ju annas någorlunda billigt
<Philip5> nej du måste ju räkna in cropfactor på 1,5 
<Philip5> med dx
<madmax> och det blir bara värre ju fler linsringar man har tex?
<madmax> eller, det borde bli bättre
<madmax> eller, nu måste jag rita ett par diagram
<madmax> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010090063/sigma-30-1-4-ex-dc-hsm-nikon/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<madmax> detta objektiv kanske skulle vara något
<madmax> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010115726/nikon-objektiv-af-s-14-24-2-8g-ed-svart/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<madmax> detta hade ju varit guld
<madmax> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010597352/sigma-17-50-2-8-dc-os-hsm-nikon/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<madmax> passar nog min kamera bättre
<madmax> Philip5, vet du om man kan animera effekterna i kdenlive>?
<Philip5> nu är jag tillbaka
<Philip5> var ute och testade lite nattfilmande för första gången :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har tydligen fått tracking id nu
<Flygisoft> Får vi se hur lång tid det tar och vilka vägar den tar :P
<Flygisoft> lär ju ta typ 2 veckor eller något detta
<Philip5> Flygisoft: coolt. jo det tar nog 1-3 veckor
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: visst går effekter att animera. du lägger till keyframes i effekten där du vill sätta värdena och sedan nya keyframes där du vill att de ska ändras. lite som i blender alltså
<Philip5> ops
<Flygisoft> ^^
<Philip5> madmax: visst går effekter att animera. du lägger till keyframes i effekten där du vill sätta värdena och sedan nya keyframes där du vill att de ska ändras. lite som i blender alltså
<Philip5> skulle ju inte vara till dig ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag föreställer mig en gammal kines med åsna och vagn som sitter på en landsväg och guppar fram med ditt paket på vagnen mot sverige nu... rätt kul syn... :D
<madmax> Philip5, hur keyframe:aeaeeeer man?
<madmax> i, k, f?
<Philip5> vad?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, lär ju vara något sånt :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: trir inte heller alla effekter går att animera men de som går brukar ha en sådan ikon som ser ut som en liten klocka i effekten
<Philip5> tror
<Flygisoft> ?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hehe, hänger du inte med?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pratar ju till madmax genom dig nu för tiden
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> ni är ju så lika
<Flygisoft> Jaa verkar ju så
<Philip5> lätta att blanda ihop... lite som piff och puff
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Den ena dummare än den andra eller vad menar du? :D
<madmax> Philip5, ah, kanske blender är lite mer kraftfullt för sånt
<madmax> piff = pigg, alert, smart
<madmax> puff = puffar gärna, lat, seg.
<Philip5> jo så kan det nog vara
<Philip5> madmax: renderar ut filmklippen från igår kväll nu :D
<Philip5> mitt första försök till att filma och om natten :D
<madmax> Philip5, får man se sen då
<Philip5> lite marigt att hitta bra fokus när man filmar med f1.8 och så blir det en del handskak
<Philip5> om du är snäll ;)
<Philip5> slängde ihop klippen i kdenlive nu
<Philip5> det är inte så sexiga klipp och mest lite planlöst filmande
<Philip5> trodde också att jag skulle kunna se exifdata på filmsnuttarna men nu vet jag inte vilka klipp som är filmade med vilka objektiv
<Philip5> hade med mig nikon 35/1.8g, 50/1.8g och 85/1.8d och filmade med
<madmax> hoppas det kommer i framtiden
<madmax> Philip5, annars kan du ju ta en vit lapp med dig ut, ta en bild på den inför filmning
<madmax> då spar den värden där på bilden, samt har du vitbalans tjeck
<Philip5> jo det är tydligt det
<Philip5> träna lite mer på manuell fokus för filmning verkar inte heller fel
<Philip5> en rigg av något slag för att dämpa handshake vore ju najs
<madmax> japp, film är ju endå det nya foto!
<madmax> har du några custom settings i film format som inte jag har?
<Philip5> vet jag inte
<madmax> ändra bps eller sånt?
<Philip5> har inte koll på vad du har
<Philip5> har knappt koll på vad jag har för film :D
<madmax> 1080, 720, 640 typ?
<Philip5> jo de har jag också
<Philip5> men tror inte jag har något över 30 fps
<madmax> tror det är mer o mer viktigt för fotografer att hänga med i film svängen iaf
<madmax> annars kanske ens klienter byter fotograf
<Philip5> tror jag har något damm på någon lins också
<madmax> bättre med damm på linsen än herpes på lillprinsen
<Philip5> hehe
<madmax> jag har iaf märkt att man inte ska filma i annat iso än lägsta
<madmax> trist med klipp som är helt brusiga 
<Philip5> laddar upp på tuben nu
<madmax> måste komma ett alternativ till tuben snart tycker jag
<madmax> hur går det, är det uppladdat ännu
<Philip5> "Det här tar längre tid än väntat. Videoklippet står i kö och kommer att bearbetas så snart som möjligt."
<madmax> shit, ja, de är nog många som laddar upp just nu
<Philip5> madmax: nä fort går det ju inte
<madmax> det är ju helt klart någonting skumt på g
<madmax> google förnekar och talar inte ut, operatörerna samma sak.
<Philip5> har du testat vimeo.com någe?
<madmax> jo
<madmax> gjorde det förr, men då var ju youtube bra.
<Philip5> men varför kom bara 480p som max på tuben nu då?
<madmax> den bearbetar HD antar jag
<madmax> 360 brukar komma först
<madmax> några sekunder efter kommer nästa, full hd brukar dröja en minut eller två
<Philip5> var väl minst 10 min jag laddade upp
<Philip5> 22 min sedan står det nu
<Philip5> den ligger här men är fortfarande bara i max 480p :(
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm-MNg876dk
<madmax> as-bra!!!!!!
<Philip5> det är väl att ta i
<madmax> jo..
<madmax> men de va bra gjort
<Philip5> skulle ju haft exif-data så jag kunde lägga till i nederkant vad det var för objektiv vid de olika snuttarna
<madmax> du tog dig ut, men ja väntade lite på perongbilder
<Philip5> får bli nästa gång ;)
<madmax> dina platser va lite väl mörka
<madmax> men, bookeh
<Philip5> men jag fattar fortfarande inte varför den bara visas i max 480p på tuben när jag laddade upp 720p
<Philip5> körde med manuell exponering så man lär sig väl hur man vill ställa in i mörkt
<Philip5> tror inte heller något klipp där är filmat med 85an
<Philip5> bara 35 och 50 mm
<madmax> din film börjar precis som ett klipp jag har
<madmax> de är nästan identiska
<Philip5> som du inte lagt upp?
<madmax> ska ladda upp det sen så får du se
<madmax> trodde nästan du hackat min dator och tagit det från mig
<Philip5> hehe, för du har varit i uppsala och filmat ;)
<madmax> näe, men just i början med bilen och bokehn
<madmax> ska koka lite pasta nu
<madmax> bbl!
<Philip5> jag ska iväg på några ärenden och käka på vägen
<Philip5> hörs senare
<Philip5> kdenlive funkar rätt smidigt om man bara ska slänga ihop lite klipp så där med enkla övergångar, fade in och fade out på bild och ljud
<Philip5> hörs
<madmax> Philip5, vilka settings körde du på kameran
<madmax> drog du ner kontrast och skärpa till noll eller körde du där i mittemellan?
<Philip5> filmade i 1080p, 24 fps
<Philip5> nä jag körde nog standard
<madmax> det blir en klar förbättring om du drar ner kontrast helt
<Philip5> ska se om jg kan få upp en version i 720p
<madmax> dom där photomodes påverkar ju filmen också
<madmax> måste bara skaffa ett snabbt minneskort, blir såna där streck i filmen när det blir actionscen om man har för slött kort
<Philip5> låter inge vidare
<Philip5> kollar lite på render profiles för kdenlive som borde passa tuben bättre
<Philip5> tuben varnar att mina settings på videon när jag laddar upp inte är optimala för den
<madmax> de varnar alltid om allt möjligt
<madmax> jag har 140 videos, de har säkert klagat 130 av de 
<madmax> ska tvätta hjärnan lite med tv4 fantasterna nu, brb.
<Philip5> madmax: var du intresserad av en uppdatering av frei0r-plugins till kdenlive?
<Philip5> den som innehåller de flesta effekterna och transitions
<madmax> Philip5, visst, skjut!
<Philip5> men du kör ju inte 64bit så då måste jag ju ladda upp den till ppan och bygga där
<madmax> stressa inte, kör in 64 bit vilken dag som
<madmax> om ja fattat det rätt så är 4 gb max ram på 32 bitaren
<MaxJezy> har jag 16 gb ram ska de väl användas, eller iaf vara tillgängliga
<Philip5> finns ju fix i linuxkärnan som gör att man kan använda mer än 4 gb ram
<Philip5> MaxJezy: när ska du lägga upp dina nattclips då?
<MaxJezy> ska posta lite när jag har tillräckligt mycket bra stabilt material
<MaxJezy> vill ogärna göra allt för många videotest's som håller låg standard, mina tittare kanske tappar hakan och lämnar mig
<Philip5> haha
<MaxJezy> men nästa vecka ska jag nog ha lite material från södra sverige
<MaxJezy> ska åka ner och filma lite
<MaxJezy> bygga en rigg klart och jo.
<Philip5> nattfilma i söder?
<Philip5> där är ju kvällarna så ljusa så du överexponerar ;P
<MaxJezy> ja, inte så långt söder kanske 
<MaxJezy> och, det blir nog mer dagsfilmande
<MaxJezy> att filma i skog och natur på natten ger inte så mycket
<Philip5> du är nog bara lite rädd när du sett hur mästaren lägger upp och du bara kopierar
<MaxJezy> nja, visst
<Philip5> du hade väl varit ner i byn och filmat om natten?
<MaxJezy> pressen är ju större
<MaxJezy> jo, i sundsvallen
<MaxJezy> fotade och filmade lite från norra sidan
<MaxJezy> ut mot södra sidan
<MaxJezy> även lite stads-shit
<MaxJezy> och lite vårdcentrals-shit
<Philip5> ja turistbyrån i sundsvall lär väl komma och spöa upp dig om du inte lägger ut filmer som är fina och representerar staden väl
<Philip5> vårdcentralfilm låter ju väldigt spännande ;)
<MaxJezy> bara jag inte åker på en riktig sjuka nu
<MaxJezy> dottern är febrig och helt matt, jag brukar bli sjuk samtidigt eller ett par dagar senare
<MaxJezy> känner mig lite dålig redan
<Philip5> du är nog bara hypokondrisk
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du börjat kunna följa ditt paket något? har det kommit någon vart?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska kolla om ett tag :P
<Philip5> spännande
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> följetong med nya händelse varje dag
<Flygisoft> Dra upp google map och följa hela färden
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> om den tar en tur över usa till europa eller går väst ut direkt
<Philip5> eller över ryssland och försvinner :O
<Flygisoft> HAHA
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska nog också ebay-shoppa lite nu :D
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Philip5> en tripod i glasfiber
<Philip5> kanske en snoot
<Flygisoft> Fy fän :D
<Philip5> grejer det
<Flygisoft> Fick låna ett stativ, men insåg ju att fästet var borta -.-
<Philip5> då blir det svårt
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥got
<Philip5> stativ kan kännas lite nerdigt och bökit men typer av bilder går knappt att ta utan
<Flygisoft> Smidigt med kolfiber, lä ju inte väga mycket
<Philip5> nej och de är oftast både stabilare och ger mindre vibrationer
<Flygisoft> Nice det :)
<Philip5> i kolfiber är de så klart och inte glasfiber
<Philip5> svårare att bestämma sig för stativhuvud
<Philip5> nätshopping är ju beroendeframkallande :O
<MaxJezy> jag tycker nätshopping är lättare, man slipper säljare som gr sitt yppersta för att få mig att vilja mörda dem
<Flygisoft> Hmm
<Flygisoft> Var location: shanghai innan, nu är det 20033614
<Flygisoft> Säger ju inte mig så mycket :P
<Flygisoft> på paketet
<Philip5> kanske är pakistan och talibaner fingar på ditt paket ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag beställt 4 fotoprylar på ebay :O
<Philip5> får nog coola ner mig med en löparrunda strax
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: VAd har du köpt då?
<Philip5> kolfiberstativ, kulledshuvud, snoot, barndoor och bikaraster till studioljuset :D
<Philip5> lite gott och blandat alltså :P
<Philip5> fick straffa mig själv med en löparrunda så nu sitter jag här svettig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: inget för dig med andra ord 
<Flygisoft> pff :D
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> ''
<MaxJezy> jä
<MaxJezy> måsate byta tangentbord
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ett tangetbord där du skriver mer aktivt ;)
<MaxJezy> ja, dottern pajjade mitt tangentbord idag
<MaxJezy> kastade det i golvet
<MaxJezy> nu letar jag efter det andra tangentbordets batterilycka och batterier
<MaxJezy> detta 
<MaxJezy> är knapparna assegt på
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> MaxJezy: fick hon sitta i skammvrån då utan mat resten av dagen?
<MaxJezy> jappp
<MaxJezy> nu hittade jag grejerna
<MaxJezy> låg i en plånbok under en kudde
<Philip5> MaxJezy: gick igenom lite mer filminställningar på kameran och upptäckte att jag gjort en liten miss när jag var ute och nattfilmade
<Philip5> hade ju någon sorts autoexponering på så mina ändringar påverkade ju inte särskilt mycket tydligen
<Philip5> ändringar som jag trodde jag gjorde
<MaxJezy> ah, det är väl en slags auto/iso/expo triangelmode det där
<MaxJezy> eller, vilken körde du på? auto?
<MaxJezy> ellr M
<MaxJezy> trodde faktiskt du hade skills
<MaxJezy> lite besviken är man ju nu
<Philip5> alltså jag körde på M men tydligen så är det då inte M fullt ut om man inte ändrar en setting i kamerans inställninar
<MaxJezy> jo, man må ju köra manual settings on
<MaxJezy> i filmsettings
<MaxJezy> knas att den inte sa till om det 
<MaxJezy> tycker den funktionen är värdelös
<Philip5> jo man kan ju inte förändra så mycket om den är off
<Philip5> inte egentligen
<MaxJezy> Philip5, vet du om kamerafästningsskruvhålet är anpassat för m6 eller är det en specialvariant?
<MaxJezy> m4 kanske det är
<MaxJezy> men är gängan special?
<Philip5> vet inte om de är special
<Philip5> vet bara att grejer man köper brukar ha den gängan :)
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska du bygga något eget? fäste till din hemmabyggda rigg?
<MaxJezy> mm
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-18
<Philip5> MaxJezy = DYI master
<Philip5> Flygisoft: får vi en statusuppdatering av ditt paket idag då?
<Philip5> 1 av 4 paket jag beställde igår har skickats så här långt till mig vad jag förstår
<Philip5> i alla fall som jag fått kolliid på
<MaxJezy> Philip5, http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/search.do?searchkey=UV+Lens+Filter&catalog=106014004&searchSource=showOnly&stype=up&sinfo=bestmatch&freeshipping=1&oneday=1&isadvanced=0&advancedno=&luceneQuery=&seotype=&_flush=-1137380258
<MaxJezy> har du sett vilka priser?
<MaxJezy> måste se kul ut i tullen, alla paket är nästan märkta "GIFT" från kina osv
<MaxJezy> men till kina är det nog mindre vanligt att skicka gåvor :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> och om de är äkta filkter också
<Philip5> billiga filter brukar förstöra bildkvatiet på olika sätt
<MaxJezy> ja tror de är äkta
<Philip5> kenko pro filter brukar vara ok 
<MaxJezy> fabriksarbetare som utnytjas för att stjäla 
<MaxJezy> till hälare
<Philip5> sämre filter skulle jag nog inte köpa
<MaxJezy> som säljer mot europa
<Philip5> uv-filter använder jag inte alls
<MaxJezy> tycker inte jag behöver något skyddsfilter till min 50 mm
<MaxJezy> så svårt att nudda linsen iaf
<Philip5> ja tycker också uv-filter känns onödigt och bara riskerar att försämra bildkvalitet med reflexer, färgskiftningar och sämre kontrast
<Philip5> om jag skulle vara på stranden en massa eller fota något event i lera så skulle jag kanske ha ett på men inte i vanliga fall
<MaxJezy> när man fotar på stranden ska man vara försiktig
<MaxJezy> pajjade min flickväns lillesyrras kamera så
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag iväg
<Philip5> hörs
<MaxJezy> yes, de gör vi nog!
<MaxJezy> Philip5, det dröjer nog ett par veckor till innan jag har en rigg
<MaxJezy> verkar inte som om ja ska åka någonstans för ja är sjuk :)
<Philip5> du är bara lite av en hypokondriker ;)
<Philip5> ska du köpa en rygg eller försöka bygga en när du är "frisk"?
<MaxJezy> jag ska bygga en
<MaxJezy> eller, jag hade tänkt att min bror som är tekniskt kunnig och även har maskiner att genomföra precissionsarbeten med skulle göra det åt mig
<MaxJezy> Philip5, va säger du om 500mm f8 objektiv
<MaxJezy> http://www.dhgate.com/500mm-f8-mirror-telephoto-lens-for-nikon/p-ff8080813bdf4856013c22539629707e.html#s2-6-1
<Philip5> om man inte tycker skärpa är så viktigt så kan man ju köpa ett sånt
<Philip5> kräver också att det är väldigt ljust när man fotar
<Philip5> typ bara i solljus mitt på dagen 
<MaxJezy> blev förvånad över hur lite fotogrejer det finns på dhgate
<Philip5> vad är det för sajt?
<MaxJezy> det är en sån där sajt där man säljer piratgrejer typ
<MaxJezy> och riktiga grejer
<MaxJezy> fast från kina
<Philip5> jag har köpt en del nya fotoprylar på ebay och det brukar funka bra om man köper från top-sellers
<Philip5> köper inga objektiv på ebay men annat i kringutrustning och det är mycket billigare
<Philip5> runt halva priset
<MaxJezy> det är frakt tiden som är jobbig
<MaxJezy> dealextreme har såna frakt tider att man känner sig blåst
<Philip5> brukar få grejerna på ebay på 3-4 dagar
<MaxJezy> man hinner glömma bort vad man köpt
<MaxJezy> ok, 40 dagar på deal extreme
<Philip5> uj
<MaxJezy> http://dx.com/p/macro-lens-adapter-for-nikon-2326
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> beställde 4 prylar på ebay igår och de är postade idag alla och beräknas komma fram på måndag till onsdag nästa veckan
<Philip5> sådana där "macro ringar" har ju jag men med autofokusfunktion och exponeringsmätning kvar
<Philip5> sådana jag använde till att fota tändstickorna som du såg
<Philip5> lite dyrare med elektronik i
<MaxJezy> ah, dessa va ju typ gratis
<Philip5> jo de är ju mest lite plast
<MaxJezy> ja, autofokus varianten kostar ju typ 100 dollars
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> de jag köpte kostar 1000-lappen
<Philip5> finns för lite över 500 kr
<Philip5> skiljer i material mest och hur gedigna de är
<Philip5> ska man köpa nikons egna i original så kostar de väl närmare 3000 kr
<Philip5> lite väl kan jag tycka då det inte är något glas i dem
<MaxJezy> inga andra funktioner på nikons egna då?
<Philip5> automatiska
<Philip5> det är ju mest att ringarna ska kunna överföra information mellan objektiv och kamera så det funkar
<Philip5> de billiga kan inte det
<MaxJezy> borde väl räcka med ett par sladdar + manuella ringarna
<Philip5> sladdar?
<MaxJezy> som man drar från kameran till objektivet
<MaxJezy> så, kontakterna får kontakt
<Philip5> du ser kontakterna på objektivet och där de möter kameran i fästet
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror du kinesiska postverket jobbar både lördag och söndag med att skicka vidare ditt paket? det kanske lämnat kina vid det här laget?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, jadu
<Flygisoft> Ska kolla om det är någon update
<Flygisoft> Ingen direkt update, undrar hur deras tracking fungerar egentligen när det kommer utanför kina
<Philip5> tycker ofta infon kommer rätt sent
<Philip5> väntar paket från england och där står det att det lämnat england för sverige men då brukar det vara framme
<Philip5> antar det är här på måndag
<Philip5> får ett annat paket med ups och det gillar jag inte för då måste man vara på plats för att ta emot när de kommer någon gång under en hel dag
<Philip5> funkar väl bra om man är företag och har någon som kan ta emot men som privatperson är det lurigare och vill man hämta ut själv på ups får jag åka till arlanda
<Flygisoft> Mjo precis
<Flygisoft> Fick via UPS när jag beställe servern förut också
<Philip5> inga problem att ta emot det?
<Flygisoft> Sambon var hemma så var ju lugnt då men, kan ju vara jobbigt annars
<Philip5> smidigt om man är på plats
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Kom tydligen två tanter med paketet och orkade knappt lyfta skiten haha :D
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-20
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du återuppstått från de döda än då?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, nepp
<MaxJezy> helt tjock i näsan och feber och fet hals
<Philip5> MaxJezy: försöker du säga att du är lite ynklig?
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> Philip5, du ska bara veta hur de är när en man är riktigt förkyld
<Philip5> inte ens orkat filma något?
<MaxJezy> kvinnan snackar om att skaffa barn.
<Philip5> precis
<MaxJezy> nepp, blev riktigt negativt inställd till att filma nu utan rigg eller stativ
<MaxJezy> Philip5, jag har ett problem jag gnager på
<MaxJezy> om det är riktigt ljust ute, som de kan vara på sommaren 
<MaxJezy> och man ska ta en bild utan filter, vad ska man prioritera
<MaxJezy> liten bländare
<MaxJezy> eller snabb shutter
<MaxJezy> låg iso är ju en självklarhet
<MaxJezy> i film krävs ju den där filmiska looken
<MaxJezy> då krävs ju 50 på shutterspeed
<MaxJezy> då får man helt enkelt dra ner aperturen
<MaxJezy> men va gör man i foto
<Philip5> MaxJezy: du får skaffa ett sånt här filter http://singh-ray.com/varind.html
<Philip5> kan du gradivs vrida ner till 8 stop
<Philip5> kan du stoppa ner mer än alla dina fstops på din kamera
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> på ditt objektiv
<MaxJezy> ah, det är helt klart att jag behöver skaffa sånt
<MaxJezy> men om tjejen läser detta så blir hon sur
<Philip5> de flesta som filmar har nog ett sådant. kanske inte av det märket men ett sådatn varierat nd-filter
<Philip5> de är rätt dyra de som är bra
<MaxJezy> ah
<Philip5> $340 kostar billigast från singh ray
<MaxJezy> jag får bli kriminell
<Philip5> eller sälja din kropp till gamla tanter ;)
<MaxJezy> det om något vore kriminellt
<MaxJezy> organhandel är väl inte speciellt poppis :)
<Philip5> fast du kanske kan beställa någon dåligt men billigt variable nd-filer från kina ;)
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, vad säger du?
<MaxJezy> ND-filter, är det framtiden?
<Philip5> variabelt nd-filter om man ska filma
<Philip5> att vrida på det är som att ratta på iso utan att få brus
<MaxJezy> fast, iso neråt ger väl inte brus?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men uppåt
<MaxJezy> fast, ger detta även mer insläpp än normalt?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men du får en konstant iso-kvalitet
<MaxJezy> vore lite som en evighetsmaskin byggd på sexighet
<MaxJezy> kanske borde kolla in typ, billigare kopior osv
<Philip5> här kan du se en demo hur det funkar och så jämför han några olika märken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nECdBiu5Rrw
<MaxJezy> http://www.dhgate.com/nd-adjustable-filter-nd2-to-nd400-58mm-for/p-ff8080813916f42901394d29e20e0b82.html#s1-1-1
<MaxJezy> detta kostar bara 20 dollar
<Philip5> säkert skräp
<Philip5> kollar du videon jag postade?
<MaxJezy> jag tittar just nu
<MaxJezy> 3 minuter in i videon
<Philip5> så du ser hur det kan skilja mellan olika och köper du skräp kan du nog räkna med dålig på allt han testar där
<MaxJezy> Philip5, fast, det betyder ju inte att billigt är skräp
<MaxJezy> finns ju säkert fler märken än de han testat
<Philip5> risken är rätt stor
<MaxJezy> jag hittade en video för filtret jag postade
<MaxJezy> verkar ge bra skärpa och fin bokeh
<Philip5> hur det du att det är den? verkar ju inte namngivet där de säljer den
<MaxJezy> priset :)
<MaxJezy> visst, kanske inte är den
<MaxJezy> men priset talar för samma kategori
<Philip5> finns nog ett flertal sådan a billiga utan märke från kina
<MaxJezy> Philip5, samma fråga kan ju ställas på den videon du länkade
<MaxJezy> man vet inte vilka filter som används 
<MaxJezy> att han visar upp filter i videon bevisar inte att de är de filtren som används för foto/film han skjuter
<MaxJezy> youtube är fullt av folk som gör reklam för företag
<MaxJezy> lite som nutidens tv-shop
<MaxJezy> tror just därför mer på random test videos med skakiga kameror
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> sedan finns det nog riktigt billiga filter som är gjorda av plast istället för glas också
<Philip5> de kanske är ok så länge de inte är repiga men repas lätt
<Philip5> vad är det för bredd på ditt objektiv då?
<Philip5> du har väl olika antar jag på ditt 50mm och din kitzoom
<Philip5> MaxJezy: nu har jag beställt ett sånt där billigt variable nd-filter får 100 kr + framfrakt... :D
<Philip5> är ju som en måltid på donken så det kan man ju experimentera med
<MaxJezy> har inte tänkt på det
<MaxJezy> ska kika
<MaxJezy> Philip5, var beställde du?
<MaxJezy> 52
<MaxJezy> är diametern
<Philip5> ebay
<Philip5> skulle behöva köpa en stepring till som går ner till 52 så jag kan köra samma på mitt 35/1.8G också
<Flygisoft> Mer photo i denna kanal är kubuntu haha
<MaxJezy> alla kör windows här endå
<Philip5> phubuntu
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Ja jag kör då inte kubuntu
<Philip5> photobuntu
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Nya kanalen
<Flygisoft> Va fän är min blixt då
<Philip5> kommer väl om en månad ;)
<Philip5> jag börjar nog få paket på månda med prylar :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast varför tror de du ändrat kontakter på din modell av blixten?
<Flygisoft> Vad menar du?
<Philip5> tidigare hade de ju pc-synk port och uttag för extern kraftkälla
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Philip5> nu har de ju ingen extern kraftkälla och ett 3,5 mm jack för synk tror jag
<Philip5> blev du arg för att de gjort så? ;)
<Flygisoft> Ne inte direkt :P
<MaxJezy> vad tror ni, finns det en kamerakartell?
<MaxJezy> det ja tänker på är att alla märken ligger ungefär på exakt precis samma nivå inom typ allt.
<MaxJezy> jämnför man typ, panasonic, canon, nikon, sony.
<MaxJezy> de är lika bra
<MaxJezy> men, egentligen är de lika dåliga
<MaxJezy> nu är ja väldigt konspiratorisk och jävlig
<Flygisoft> Är väl något sånt inom TV-industrin iaf
<MaxJezy> glödlamporna är ju så med
<MaxJezy> jag är iaf nöjd hittills med min nya glödlampa ja köpt till badrummet
<MaxJezy> kostade 27 kr
<MaxJezy> det är jobbigt med beställning av pizza, man blir tjock för man måste beställa minst 2 st
<MaxJezy> och min sambo vill inte ha så ja får äta allt
<Philip5> MaxJezy: du lever ett hårt och utsatt liv förstår vi
<MaxJezy> japp, Philip5 
<MaxJezy> om du vill kan du hjälpa mig 
<MaxJezy> Philip5, de nämner muppsala i tv4nyheterna nu
<MaxJezy> något om vattenproblem
<Philip5> jo det är lite högt vattenstånd i ån
<Philip5> svämmar över lite här och var
<Philip5> MaxJezy: på tisdag så vår jag nog mitt varierande nd-filter :D
<Philip5> MaxJezy: när får du ditt? :P
<Philip5> MaxJezy: är filmen om dig på svt2 nu??? Ping-pongkingen
<MaxJezy> Philip5, näe
<MaxJezy> ja kollade på robins nyss
<MaxJezy> aries spears var med
<Philip5> svt play?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> han gör imitationer, även marcus samuelsson var med och snacka om sin karriär som kock
<MaxJezy> och hur han lämnade sin unge i 14 år för att ta vara på karriären
<Philip5> lite så du tänker göra när du nu tänker satsa på att bli filmmakare
<MaxJezy> näe, ja fattar inte hur man kan göra så
<MaxJezy> alltså, man kan ju kombinera karriär med barn
<MaxJezy> dustin har inte så mycket kamera grejor
<MaxJezy> tittar efter nd filter där men hittar inget vettigt
<Philip5> nä dustin är väl ingen kamerashop direkt
<MaxJezy> fast dom har ju endå lite grejer vilket är nice
<MaxJezy> och ganska bra priser 
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du handlat av rajala?
<Philip5> bara i deras butik
<MaxJezy> iofs, deras utbud va sämre än dustin
<MaxJezy> eller, ungefär samma
<MaxJezy> gråfilter, vad gör det?
<Philip5> dustin har väl typ inga proffsgrejer men det har rajala
<Philip5> gråfilter är nd-filter. bara svenskt namn
<MaxJezy> http://www.rajalaproshop.se/Produkter/Tillbeh%C3%B6r/Filter/52-mm/Hoya/Hoya-ND-filter-Variable-Density-52mm-Gr%C3%A5filter-med-st%C3%A4llbart-ND-v%C3%A4rde-107390-p0000014466.aspx
<MaxJezy> så detta filter skulle ja kunna boka
<Philip5> ja om du ska köpa ett sånt litet som du inte kommer kunna använda med särskilt många andra objektiv om du skaffar
<MaxJezy> finns det varianter som passar fler objektivstorlekar?
<Philip5> nej man man kan ha en stepring som steppar ner från en större till en mindre
<Philip5> så om du vet att du kommer skaffa ett annan objektiv med större diameter så kan du inte använda samma filter
<MaxJezy> jaha
<MaxJezy> ah, har ju iaf två objektiv att använda detta på
<MaxJezy> om ja köper det
<MaxJezy> jag läste någonstans om att man ska ha något skydd för titthålet när man fotar i dagsljus med lång slutartid
<MaxJezy> känner du till detta
<MaxJezy> eller öht kanske
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> varför skulle man ha för titthålet?
<Philip5> så man inte skulle få in ströljus den vägen?
<MaxJezy> typ
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-21
<Philip5> Flygisoft: "Nätköpet kan bli tullchock" http://www.aftonbladet.se/minekonomi/shopping/article16582076.ab
<Philip5> :O
<Philip5> ska du bli chockad?!?!
<Flygisoft> och inköpspriset överstiger 1 300 kronor
<Flygisoft> Vilket det inte gör
<Philip5> moms
<Philip5> ingen tull men moms
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Philip5> och så håller nog tullverket paketet ett par veckor för att avgöra om det ska vara tull eller inte 
<Philip5> det chockas också ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> hoppas du får paketet i veckan
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det att dra och äta lite
<Philip5> inte dumt det heller. borde jag också göra
<MaxJezy> fri handel!
<Philip5> lite konstigt att det inte är tull på elektronik men det är väl för att vi ändå inte producerar så mycket sånt här
<MaxJezy> tulla inte!
<Philip5> MaxJezy: när ska du beställa saker som du riskerar att tulla då?! ;P
<Philip5> MaxJezy: beställde du något filter?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, näe, jag måste ta och titta lite på hur betalning går till
<MaxJezy> har inga häftiga kreditkort osv
<Philip5> man kan ju köpa från kina på ebay
<Philip5> då är det paypal som gäller som regel
<Philip5> fast jag köper bara från inom eu på ebay 
<Philip5> snabbare leverans och man slipper riskera moms och sånt
<Philip5> köper bara nya pylar på ebay också
<Philip5> är massor av folk som bara sysslar med att importera grejer och sälja dem som nya
<Philip5> inte bara som nya utan de är nya
<Philip5> inte som blocket direkt 
<Philip5> men nu blir det nog 5 km i spåret 
<Philip5> försäsongsträning innan man får lite distans under fötterna så man kan lägga på lite längre avstånd
<MaxJezy> ah, jag har käkat pannbiff och lingonsylt och potatis
<Philip5> gott
<Philip5> var den färdig som felix microrätt?! ;)
<Philip5> kanske findus
<MaxJezy> näe, ja fixa själv
<Philip5> MaxJezy: kanske det här objektivet du ska satsa på istället när det snart kommer till nikon http://lcap.tistory.com/entry/Sigma-ART-18-35mm-f18-Preview
<Philip5> 18-35mm zoom med f1.8 genom hela omfånget
<MaxJezy> ser plastigt ut
<Philip5> hehe, säger han som gillar ultraplastleksaken nikon 50/1.8d ;)
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> näe, men de ser dyrt ut
<MaxJezy> men seriöst
<MaxJezy> lins-skyddet är ju väldigt off i designen
<Philip5> jo den är nog inte så billig för att ara en dx
<MaxJezy> det ser skitbilligt ut medans objektivet ser nice ut
<Philip5> tycker det ser ut som de brukar. motljusskydd är väl sällan snygga
<Philip5> kanske på leica är de det
<MaxJezy> sony har lyckats ganska fint med det
<MaxJezy> iofs, carl zeiss objektiv
<MaxJezy> sony rx1 är häftig
<MaxJezy> i am  nikon
<MaxJezy> dom kan sina grejer för att få fanboys att stanna
<Philip5> varför vill man köpa sony rx1 för 26 000 kr och inte ens kan byta objektiv?
<MaxJezy> nu ska man identifiera sig med märken
<Philip5> då köper jag hellre en leica
<MaxJezy> Philip5, jadu, man måste vara pantad om man köper den kameran om man inte har massa med pengar
<Philip5> det är kungen bland små fina kameror
<MaxJezy> jo, fast de är ju lite dyrare väl?
<MaxJezy> typ 40 k
<MaxJezy> undrar vilken kamera är bäst just nu
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> bäst beror ju på vad man menar och till vad
<MaxJezy> tycker de ska klara lite stryk, störst bilder med mest skärpa och så
<MaxJezy> men, bäst är väl endå så olika beroende på vem man frågar
<Philip5> ska man bara gå efter sensor så är Nikon D800E den bästa just nu
<Philip5> http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Camera-Sensor-Ratings
<Philip5> roliga är att canon har svårt att komma in på listan ens om man bara tittar på sensor
<MaxJezy> jasså, jag hade visst fel angående det
<MaxJezy> trodde 5D var bäst sensor
<MaxJezy> enligt den där listan spöar min kamera 5D
<Philip5> sensorn i din kamera har bättre färgdjup än en canon 5d mark III
<Philip5> ja din spöar den på vissa saker
<Philip5> med 5d är mer än dubbelt så bra på att handera svagt ljus
<Philip5> så det beror på vad man kollar på
<MaxJezy> haha
<Philip5> 5d har ju styrkan i just hantering av svagt ljus
<MaxJezy> jo, men, vilken är bäst av 5d och 800e?
<MaxJezy> i mörker
<Philip5> nikon 800E
<MaxJezy> man skulle kunna säga att min kamera är bäst 
<MaxJezy> om man ser till priset
<Philip5> kanske det
<Philip5> men så har ju 5d mycket bättre allt annat 
<Philip5> fokussystem, hållbarhet, tätningsskickt etc
<Philip5> dxo mark är ju specialicerad att bara kolla mätdata på sensorn
<Philip5> och objektiv mäter de också data på som de är inte hur de är att använda
<MaxJezy> men tittar man i den där listan så är det väldigt dyra kameror som hamnar bra till
<MaxJezy> så finns det någon lite billigare med
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ofta har ju kameror med FX sensor fördel
<Philip5> de är ju dyrare
<MaxJezy> nu när min kamera hamnat så bra till måste jag verkligen leverera bilder med kvalitet
<MaxJezy> såg en som har samma kamera som jag som har tagit riktigt nice bilder här i sundsvall
<Philip5> ja det finns ingen ursäkt för dig längre ;)
<MaxJezy> tappade hakan faktiskt
<Philip5> sedan vill man ju ha objektiv som kan leverera den kvalitet som sensorn kan fånga
<MaxJezy> undrar om kitobjektivet ja har är samma som på d3100
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<MaxJezy> jag vill ha ett riktigt vidvinkel
<MaxJezy> vet inte vad ja ska ta
<Philip5> inte riktigt min grej så jag vet inte
<Philip5> är nog mycket en budgetfråga och med din budget så är kanske samyang bästa valet ;)
<MaxJezy> 10 mm kanske
<MaxJezy> samyang är billigt alltså
<Philip5> billigt och rätt bra och sparar in på att inte ha autofokus eller motor
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-14
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det är inte okej!
<Philip5> nä verkligen inte!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: svikare hela bunten. bara x_link_ man kan lita på
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> gick inte ens att locka honom med några fågelbilder igår
<Flygisoft> ubuntulog är ju ganska trogen denna kanal med
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Illa :P
<Philip5> ska visst vara brudar
<Flygisoft> Ojdå
<Flygisoft> Kräsen
<Philip5> hade lite tråkigt igår eftermiddag så jag satte mig i trädgården i solen med kameran och fotade lite småfåglar för skoj skull  :)
<Flygisoft> Ah, fick du till några bilder då? :D
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men det är mest sånt som är kul för stunden och man kollar på och sedan kastar.
<Philip5> typ sånt här: http://i.imgur.com/7M7WK4d.jpg
<Philip5> inte så spännande 
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men sådana där bilder är ju en bit kaka med din nya tamron ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja är väl lite så
<Flygisoft> Vad använde du för objektiv då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: körde med mitt nikon 80-200/2.8 på 200mm med f4.0 i den bilden
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det i ö-vik du bor?
<Philip5> såg att uppdrag granskning kommer köra reportage där de granskar kommunens affärer om någon vecka
<Philip5> tydligen är det den kommun i sverige där flest tips på kommunfiffel i landet per kommuninvånare
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså idag passar det
<Philip5> trodde vi var tokdissade här
<maxjezy> jag är som en återkommande magsjuka
<maxjezy> tänkte titta in och se om ni raggat hit någon ny som livar upp lite
<Philip5> vi snackar om ö-vik
<maxjezy> oj, det är ett bra samtalsämne
<maxjezy> vad är det med övik som är på tapeten nu?
<Philip5> [21:01] <Philip5> såg att uppdrag granskning kommer köra reportage där de granskar kommunens affärer om någon vecka
<Philip5> [21:02] <Philip5> tydligen är det den kommun i sverige där flest tips på kommunfiffel i landet per kommuninvånare
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> alla hockeystäder är fulla av fiffel och båg.
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> lensbabys nya fisheye är jag sugen på
<Philip5> köp
<maxjezy> vill nog se lite mer utav den innan
<maxjezy> ser väldigt plastig ut
<Philip5> de är typ lika plastiga som nikon 50/1.8D om du sett någon sådan
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-20
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du varit snäll så du fått något påskägg då?
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-14
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nattsuddar du? :D
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur står det till där uppe i norr?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det är väl bra det
<Flygisoft> Philip5 själv då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jodå, har meckat med min gammelkamera
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> tagit isär den gjort rent och trimmat lite
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> torkat den invändigt. den luktade inte så gott :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> den har väl stått hos någon gammal gubbe i garderoben eller så. luktade så där som det kan göra i secondhandbutiker
<Philip5> sötsliskigt och lite unket :D
<Flygisoft> Ja den lukten känner man lätt igen :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: själv då? gjort något kul på senare tid? beställt några roliga fotoprylar?
<Flygisoft> Ne faktiskt inte, senaste var väl boom stången där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Försökte buda hem en otroligt fin Electro 35 men någon annan ville betala mer :P
<Philip5> elakt
<Flygisoft> Ne man kanske skulle ta och sova
<Flygisoft> godnatt Philip5
